

iOS Maps: Replacing MapKit with ArcGIS - kenichi
https://developers.geoloqi.com/ios/maps

======
wheaties
As someone who had to work in ArcGIS using their C++ COM, their java, .NET and
their python implementations for several years can I strongly urge you not to
do this?

Why? Well, things that worked in one language, wouldn't in others. Bugs where
we had to work around one way, had to be worked around another. The fact that
the API had "get_Foo", "GetFoo" and "getFoo" methods all in different classes
should really give you an idea. The library was awesome way back when it was
cutting edge but from using it, I'd wager that it was developed by different
teams, staffed with different resources, all made to work under different
deadlines.

~~~
bane
Can you recommend any better alternatives? They seem to be a defacto standard,
but I've found them..."fussy" to work with.

------
fro
Another alternative to MapKit is MapBox's opensource iOS SDK. They have better
support for OpenStreetMap layers and custom maps built with TileMill.

~~~
glennon
Here's a few links about the open source Mapbox iOS SDK:
<http://mapbox.com/mobile/>

Installation/Guide <http://mapbox.com/mapbox-ios-sdk/>

Github Repo <https://github.com/mapbox/mapbox-ios-sdk>

------
jlgreco
Meta: I really cannot get over thinking "Cisco" whenever I see " _I_ OS". Is
HN auto-capitalizing these titles?

The first few pages of results on HNSearch reveal that whenever iOS is the
first word in a title, it is "IOS", but if it isn't then it stays correct.
Except for this one: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4673060>

~~~
kenichi
hmm, it autocapitalized on submit, but not on edit.

